# Severe Flu Bug Cebu Area



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just wanted to alert everyone that there seems to be a severe flu bug here in the Cebu City area. A few days ago I was on a bus next to someone who was sick, and within twenty four hours I got hit hard with the flu. In my case it lasted for about 72 hours, and it was one of the roughest viruses I've experienced in a while. If I were a few years older I might have been in serious trouble with this particular strain.

Right now about a third of the people in our compound are sick, and one of our helpers is completely knocked out with the bug. It starts out as a runny nose with headache and dizziness, which later developed into heavy nasal congestion, moist deep rumbling cough, and upset stomach. No fun at all!

Not sure if this warning will do much good, but if you're out and public and you see someone who looks sick, try and stay away from them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> I just wanted to alert everyone that there seems to be a severe flu bug here in the Cebu City area. A few days ago I was on a bus next to someone who was sick, and within twenty four hours I got hit hard with the flu. In my case it lasted for about 72 hours, and it was one of the roughest viruses I've experienced in a while. If I were a few years older I might have been in serious trouble with this particular strain.
> 
> Right now about a third of the people in our compound are sick, and one of our helpers is completely knocked out with the bug. It starts out as a runny nose with headache and dizziness, which later developed into heavy nasal congestion, moist deep rumbling cough, and upset stomach. No fun at all!
> 
> Not sure if this warning will do much good, but if you're out and public and you see someone who looks sick, try and stay away from them.


Thanks for posting. I've heard of this going around and it is nasty. For everyone on site--it pays to get a yearly flu vaccine injection. Here in the Philippines it runs only about P1,200 each. We do ours here and my youngest daughter gives us ours every year. Saves a lot that way as each one is just P450.00.
Main thing is -- GET A FLU SHOT EVERY YEAR!


Jet.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Thanks for posting. I've heard of this going around and it is nasty. For everyone on site--it pays to get a yearly flu vaccine injection. Here in the Philippines it runs only about P1,200 each. We do ours here and my youngest daughter gives us ours every year. Saves a lot that way as each one is just P450.00.
> Main thing is -- GET A FLU SHOT EVERY YEAR!
> 
> I'll make this a "stciky" post that will for now stay at the top of the list. Glad you're better now.
> ...


You can buy the shot and do it at home? That might be a good option for our eldest daughter. She is deathly afraid of needles. The last flu shot she had was a few years ago and I had to physically hold her down while it was done.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Thanks for posting. I've heard of this going around and it is nasty. For everyone on site--it pays to get a yearly flu vaccine injection. Here in the Philippines it runs only about P1,200 each. We do ours here and my youngest daughter gives us ours every year. Saves a lot that way as each one is just P450.00.
> Main thing is -- GET A FLU SHOT EVERY YEAR!
> 
> I'll make this a "stciky" post that will for now stay at the top of the list. Glad you're better now.
> ...


Are you able to get your flu shots over the counter without a prescription? If so, where do you buy them?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Are you able to get your flu shots over the counter without a prescription? If so, where do you buy them?


That is correct. No Rx is needed to make the purchase. Manson Drug or Mercury Drug Stores carry them. I've found the price the same at P450.00 each. My daughter has been giving me my injection since she was just 9yrs old so need to pay doctors for the privilege.
The current vaccine on the market is marked on the box that it will expire in Jan 2017. So this is the time to grab one or wait till July or August with the new vaccine is released.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> You can buy the shot and do it at home? That might be a good option for our eldest daughter. She is deathly afraid of needles. The last flu shot she had was a few years ago and I had to physically hold her down while it was done.


Yes. Just buy and give at home. However, if someone really hates needles that much it might pay to forget it for now. It might be worth to research the availability of the nose spray flu vaccine. It's available in the states but unsure if it has made it over here yet.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes. Just buy and give at home. However, if someone really hates needles that much it might pay to forget it for now. It might be worth to research the availability of the nose spray flu vaccine. It's available in the states but unsure if it has made it over here yet.


Thanks for the info. Since I just got over this year's virus, I guess that I'll wait until the new vaccine comes out in a few months.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Thanks for the info. Since I just got over this year's virus, I guess that I'll wait until the new vaccine comes out in a few months.


I'm not sure about this so perhaps someone can comment. The vaccine that expires in January should be good for this season's flu bugs, right? They adjust the formula every season.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> I'm not sure about this so perhaps someone can comment. The vaccine that expires in January should be good for this season's flu bugs, right? They adjust the formula every season.


Correct, although there may be some differences between the vaccine in North America and here. I got one end of Sept while still in the States and asked which viruses it covered and they showed me the list - H1N1 and about 4-5 others..


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

The WHO recommended composition of influenza virus vaccines for use in the 2016-2017 northern hemisphere influenza season

25 February 2016

It is recommended that trivalent vaccines for use in the 2016-2017 influenza season (northern hemisphere winter) contain the following:
an A/California/7/2009 (H1N1)pdm09-like virus;
an A/Hong Kong/4801/2014 (H3N2)-like virus;
a B/Brisbane/60/2008-like virus.

It is recommended that quadrivalent vaccines containing two influenza B viruses contain the above three viruses and a B/Phuket/3073/2013-like virus.

WHO | Recommended composition of influenza virus vaccines for use in the 2016-2017 northern hemisphere influenza season

Recommended composition of influenza virus vaccines for use in the 2017 southern hemisphere influenza season

29 September 2016

It is recommended that trivalent vaccines for use in the 2017 southern hemisphere influenza season contain the following:
an A/Michigan/45/2015 (H1N1)pdm09-like virus;
an A/Hong Kong/4801/2014 (H3N2)-like virus; and
a B/Brisbane/60/2008-like virus.

It is recommended that quadrivalent vaccines containing two influenza B viruses contain the above three viruses and a B/Phuket/3073/2013-like virus.

WHO | Recommended composition of influenza virus vaccines for use in the 2017 southern hemisphere influenza season


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

So there is a minor difference.. I wonder which they recommend when you're living in the tropics.. my guess is the most appropriate vaccine is to make sure you get one, lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*A Bit Late This Year*

Well, we are a bit late this year but my daughter and I just gave each other our 2016 flu vaccine injections.
Feels good having it done and just a reminder -- Get a flu shot. It only takes a minute and helps protect for an entire year!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Seeing the expression on her face in the 3rd pic I can understand why you elected to receive 1st. LOL

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Seeing the expression on her face in the 3rd pic I can understand why you elected to receive 1st. LOL
> 
> Fred


Hahaha--yea. That's because she gives a better injection than I do and she knows it. I hate when that little smarty pants betters me at something.

Most years the vaccine will make us feel kinda sick or unwell the next day. This year we got luck and no issues..


----------

